# Corydoras



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I'm planning on getting some wild caught false bandit cories, and if they are sick, is Mela fix safe for them?? I know catfish shouldnt have salt added. 

 Pearl


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Melafix and pimafix are both useless in my opinion. Buy them from a reputable source that quarantines them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Melafix and pimafix are both useless in my opinion. Buy them from a reputable source that quarantines them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you can use malachite green with corydoras.... its often accompanied by a chemical called formalin which is also safe for corydoras as well.

You do need to be more certain of your water parameters with wild caught bandits but if you are then i can see why you want to try!!!!! Beautiful species that have had the beauty bred out of them by captive breeding!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

If wild caught cory's were the fishes that interested me,I would see that water was soft,acidic, which is closer to that which many species of these fishes originate from.
They are not likely to appreciate being moved to hard alkaline water if that's what's coming from your tap, and is water to be used for water changes each week. 
Would look in to white worm culture,or black worm's to offer as food (wild fish may not accept prepared food's right away) along with good pellet food such as New life spectrum.and or Shrimp pellet's.
Have used quick cure at half dose with cory's, but would not use full strength .
Would not use any med's unless the fish exhibit symptom's.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Just want to know what to do if they are sick. In the entire fish store I saw 1 dead fish (out of 30+ tanks), 1 bloated betta and that was all I have to complain about. They had 1 betta in a 40 gallon, i think the guy said, with with a small pleco. I kinda thought the some of the tank were better then mine . . . they had this GORGEOUS coral tank and another tank with a beautiful dragon wrasse. My friend said that even if she didn't have a QT ready she wouldn't be overly worried about putting them in. But anyway . . . 
In my 3.5 (which I'm just trying to get the plant to grow in) the tested the water and it was 6.6 to 6.8. The 25g will have driftwood in it, si that might lower it a tiny bit. The other fish will be cardinal tetras and _maybe_ a farlowella catfish. I'll be live plants and a piece of driftwood that is almost the entire length of the tank.
Anything else I should know?


----------

